# hanbun



## Cereth

*This is context:*
 
 
anatano kanasimi wo watasi ni 
hanbunn kudasai. 
sosite watasino yorokobi wo 
subete uketotte kudasai
 
 
Thanks in advance


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

あなたの悲しみを私に半分ください。
そして、私の喜びをすべて受け取ってください。

_"Dame la mitad de tu tristeza, y aceptá (recibí) toda mi alegría".

_¡Saludos!
Santi


----------



## Cereth

Santi-sensei again thank you so much!! 

que frase más bonita!!!

I translate it into english for our non-Spanish speakers friends:

Give me the *half *of your _sadness _and receive *all of *my _happiness_..

Gracias Santi, te admiro espero ser algun dia tan buena en Japonés como tu


----------



## Aoyama

Machigai naku subarashii bunsho (nihongo, spaingo tomo) !
*Hanbun* does not need two n, though ...


----------



## SpiceMan

From the spelling of the whole thing, it probably means that the one who typed it, wasn't using kana typing (ie: typing H - A, for HA instead of typing just F for HA as it is in the japanese keyboard's kana typing). 

When you type that way, you need to type _n_ twice or it would come out as はんぶｎ instead of はんぶん. 

With kana typing you'd type "fy2[y". (with an english language layout keyboard)
f = は
y = ん
2 =　ふ
[ =　゛
y =　ん

You can see the japanese layout in this picture.


----------



## Aoyama

That is very true. 
Is it the reason why *hanbun* ended up with two ns ...?


----------



## karuna

I have seen two ns used as yet another variant of the Hepburn romanization of ん. Probably to show that it alone represents one mora.


----------



## SpiceMan

Aoyama said:


> That is very true.
> Is it the reason why *hanbun* ended up with two ns ...?


I would say so. Also I think that's why shi is spelled "si" (like watasi, kanasimi). 

I bet a japanese typed that in romaji, typing roughly the same that he/she would type for kanji/kana.

Other common "evidences" are ti for ち, du for づ, zi for じ, zya for じゃ, tyu for ちゅ, etc.


----------



## Aoyama

I'm not sure that's the same thing .
ti for ち, du for づ, zi for じ, zya for じゃ, tyu for ちゅ, etc is (_to me_, but it has been accepted otherwise) a different (if not wrong) adaptation of the so called *heibon shiki* (Hepburn roman transliteration/transcription). It is true that it is often found in Japan in latinized names of shops, brands etc written by graphists who don't know much about official transcription.
Be it as it may, *hanbunn* , or any ending with *an,in,un,en,on* won't have a double *n* at the end, whatever the transcription standard adopted, that's what I dare think.


----------



## SpiceMan

Well IME recognition of kana typing with a QWERTY keyboard layout must be based on something. My guess is that it probably is kunreishiki.

However, when typing romanji, I doubt a Japanese thinks "since I'm writing in romanji with a QWERTY layout I'll stick to kunreishiki" but just types as usual without further consideration. A japanese would type what he/she's used to because of IME, which is probably based on some transcribing system (and I dare to say it's some sort of kunreishiki modified to accept "shi" instead of "si" for し, etc).

Another hint that they're not considering any "shiki" at all is that some things are not spaced out because they tend to press space whenever they usually press it for the IME to convert it (anatano and watasino instead of anata no and watasi no, for instance.)


----------



## Cereth

That is why I did not find the word "hanbun" on my dictionary....
ok, guys thank you for your replies


----------



## gaer

Cereth said:


> That is why I did not find the word "hanbun" on my dictionary....
> ok, guys thank you for your replies


I think anyone who types Japanese uses what is quickest.

I'm not going to type tsuyama but tuyama for 津山。
watasi, 私。And hanbun gives me 半分 because my IME knows that a single n must be changed to ん。I always use two letters for input when possible, since I am not think about romaji at all but rather what I want to appear, in kana and kanji.

However, hanbun, using a search with romaji input, immediately brings up:

半分、はんぶん、(hanbun)

Typing "hannbunn" brings up nothing when I do a search on a dictionary site. So the problem is that IMEs are extremely flexible, and so long as you watch what appears, you know that you have typed something that works. When using romaji, it's quite another matter. There is little or no flexibility in some cases. 

EDIT: what works on a US keyboard layout may not work on a Japanese one!

Gaer


----------

